
I'm Meng, Retired Jolly Good Fellow of Google. AMA - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/chade-meng-tan-google-ama
======
mroll
That whole block of self-promotion at the beginning kind of put me off
continuing to read the ama.

